# [SOLVED] Battle for Middle Earth 2, Launch Error



## BadWolf1991 (Dec 15, 2012)

I have successfully installed the game from discs and all patches for it online. My computer should have all up to date drivers, bios and direct X. I run on windows 7 64 bit. This is not the issue where I need the options.ini fix, tho Im ready for that if it comes. The problem I'm having is when I click on the .exe file to even launch the game, an error comes up and tells me it must be in the installation directory to start the game. To the best of my knowledge it is. So I guess I need to know where to go from here. Here are two screenshots, one for the error and the other the folder where all the BFM2 files are.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2, Launch Error*

Hello and welcome to TSF

try this fix:

Battle for Middle Earth 2 | Files | Windows 7 64-bit Battle for Middle-Earth fix | Mini Mods | Mods | Game Front


----------



## BadWolf1991 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2, Launch Error*

Thats still the options.ini file fix. That's for when the game crashes, I can't even get mine to launch, let alone crash. Sorry that fix is no good, but thanks for that try. Any other suggestions?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2, Launch Error*

ok why not try to launch the game from its directory like the error says
go to your game folder and launch the game from there


----------



## BadWolf1991 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Re: Battle for Middle Earth 2, Launch Error*

That had done nothing, but I uninstalled the game a couple times and reingstalled that fixed it. must have been something while it installed. Thanks for the support tho.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Please mark this thread as solved if your problem is fixed. Thanks.


----------

